# What Does a Vampire's House Look Like?



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

So here is my dilemma. I know what the inside of a vamps house should look like but I am hitting a wall for the outside. I am posting the outside areas of my house where I do the majority of my decor. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would definitely hang some of the large vamp bats on the balcony.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Your house is great!!! *

-The iron wrought gate could look very gothic....add a few cobwebs. Maybe put out a few stone bat gargyoles in the urns.

-A swag of red velvet draped over the balcony, bats, cobwebs and with fog rolling off of it…. 
add this guy and it would be great!










Put red lights in the window.










Definitely a graveyard with tombstones
....and maybe setup a freshly dug up coffin that has an eerie light inside.

View attachment 13275


http://www.halloween-online.com/sfx/halloween-projects-coffin.html

Lots and lots of bats...




















I thought this was cute idea but I think it actually keeps them away 










*This is all I could come up with...I hope it helps! Have fun! * *H1*


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks H1. I actually have some skulls that I put in the urns which I think could work. I have pics of them in my album in my profile. I can't figure out how to post a link to the album here....


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

madam, I'm doing a vamp party this year and i was wondering the same thing. altho, i must say I think your house is perfect to be a vamp house! Mine, on the other hand is not. 

I'll probably keep it simple....a graveyard, some bats, a coffin and red lights


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Red Lights! I always forget about lighting!! That's a good idea.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! Great house you have there. 

I'm doing a vampire theme this year also! (Its my version of the Fangtasia bar on True Blood) But my house will be lived in by normal every day vampires (like 'the Gates').

As far as ideas for the outside of your house:
Maybe you could put small torches in between your Italian Cypresses along the garage. Bunches of dark red and black flowers filling up that empty planter and insert a skull torch. (I made one last year using a tutorial in the tutorial section). Maybe fake torches (u know, the kind they sell at Spirit) can hang on either side of your front door. Maybe a silloutette of Dracula in one of the windows on the balcony.
Also, in the upstairs windows, how about hanging some red satin? I agree with Halloweenie, a bunch of tombstones would be awesome..(especially in front of that rock wall/planter.)

Halloweenie- Man I would LOVE that vamp-butler guy for my front porch. I'm sure he is way out of my budget, but he sure is perfect.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

SkellyCat said:


> Wow! Great house you have there.
> 
> I'm doing a vampire theme this year also! (Its my version of the Fangtasia bar on True Blood) But my house will be lived in by normal every day vampires (like 'the Gates').......
> 
> Halloweenie- Man I would LOVE that vamp-butler guy for my front porch. I'm sure he is way out of my budget, but he sure is perfect.


*I thought he was too. I found him here....*

http://www.merlinsltd.com/NOSFERATU-THE-VAMPIRE-DRACULA-LIFE-SIZE-STATUE


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a pop up and I was thinking that maybe I could set it in front of the gate to make the walk up longer. Then drape scene setter walls on the side of it? Idk, just going for drama lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Love the idea of red velvet material draped on the balcony! Add a few upside down hanging bats and it would look great! The hanging bat cut outs could be added all along the eves of the house too. (I have pictures in my album of the bats I cut out and hung in my entry) A standing cardboard coffin wouldcould also look good up on the balcony. The gate is perfect! Add a couple of skulls on the top of each side or skull torches would be even better!!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! Your house should be moved here so I can live in it!! Its gorgeous!LOL!!

I'm attempting to do a Gothic Manor House but unfortunately I'm in a very small modern terrace of houses, so most of the decor will be inside. I am however putting a graveyard out front with some skull path markers. I also have red drapes up in the windows.

I'd love to find an old house to rent instead of my cruddy little matchbox size house!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hanging bats on the ceiling
PLEASE spider web your garden pathway. I think it would look great with the tall bushes. coffin??
vampire theme tombstones
more bats
wolves?
stakes in the ground where the tombstones are
an old fashion milk crate by the door fill with red "liq" like the blood man (Milk Man) will be picking it up in the morning......evening?
skull heads with fangs
garlic and crosses to hand on the door way


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> hanging bats on the ceiling
> PLEASE spider web your garden pathway. I think it would look great with the tall bushes. coffin??
> vampire theme tombstones
> more bats
> ...


The Blood Man! I love it. Lol


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG, all these ideas have my head spinning with ideas. Give me more! Give me more!!


----------

